
The Pi Zero Simpsons Shuffler: Push the Button to Play a Random Simpsons Episode - carmona
http://stephencoyle.net/the-pi-zero-simpsons-shuffler/
======
Negative1
These are impossible to get and the people who are getting them are using them
for stuff like this? No disrespect to Stephen but I'd love to see some
ambitious projects using the PI-Z outside of dedicated movie players and Game
Boy emulators.

